# medicare??



## LittlePeg (Aug 11, 2009)

hey guys 

i just made an appointment at specsavers and they said they bulkbill to medicare. we dont have a medicare card, we had to get medical insurance as part of my oh's student visa. is this the same thing or should we get a medicare card?

we;re not really sure how it works!!

Thanks
Emma xx


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Emma:

If you are a PR then you can get a Medicare card by going to a local Medicare office:
Medicare Australia

Your purchased insurance is not the same thing, however it might cover some or all if optical is part of the 'extras' in the Insurance you purchased.

If you are eligible for Medicare then you would not pay anything as Specsavers will charge the bulk bill rate directly to Medicare.





LittlePeg said:


> hey guys
> 
> i just made an appointment at specsavers and they said they bulkbill to medicare. we dont have a medicare card, we had to get medical insurance as part of my oh's student visa. is this the same thing or should we get a medicare card?
> 
> ...


----------



## LittlePeg (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks!! we;re not perm, just here on student visa. will check now on private. i was actually willing to pay specsavers! didnt realise you got it via medicare! 





amaslam said:


> Hi Emma:
> 
> If you are a PR then you can get a Medicare card by going to a local Medicare office:
> Medicare Australia
> ...


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I think you'll still pay Specsavers as I don't think anyone other than PRs and AU Citizens are eligible for Medicare.



LittlePeg said:


> Thanks!! we;re not perm, just here on student visa. will check now on private. i was actually willing to pay specsavers! didnt realise you got it via medicare!


----------



## Rundle (Feb 26, 2010)

Visitors to Australia* are *eligible for limited medicare card on a temporary basis if there is a reciprocal arrangement with their home country. There are Reciprocal Health Care Agreements (RHCAs) with the the United Kingdom, Sweden, the Netherlands, Belgium, Finland, Norway, Malta and Italy. It entitles you to limited subsidised health services for medically necessary treatment while visiting Australia. If you are a student from the UK, Sweden, the Netherlands, Belgium or Italy you are covered by Medicare

If you are still not a PR/citizen by the time it expires you can simply apply for another one. Details are on the medicare web site

You really should get one sorted and carry with card with you, otherwise if you need health care whilst you're here it could easily cost you mega bucks.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Emma:

Since you are from the UK and a student you are covered according to reciprocal agreements. Look at this link:

Visitors to Australia - United Kingdom, Sweden, Finland, Norway, the Netherlands, Belgium, Malta and Italy - Medicare Australia

If you were not a student then it would be medically necessary items only (so not the specs, but hospital yes if it was necessary).


----------



## Rundle (Feb 26, 2010)

And you're covered for GP visits too


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

OFF TOPIC: Australian Medical Aid is almost a bigger scam the the USofA.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

Halo said:


> OFF TOPIC: Australian Medical Aid is almost a bigger scam the the USofA.


how?


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

My Japanese husband on a temporary spouse visa has a medicare card.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Excuse my Typo's


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

rackspace said:


> how?


Why to many options - purposefully to confuse.... TAX implications if you don't take it out. 

You have to pay for an ambulance to pick you up of all things..... 

Its a stealth tax in Austalia as the public medical is good but we all want private now, don't we. Pay a premium for what.....??

LOL - The biggest joke of all is that Private medical only kicks in when you have a procedure so when you see specialists etc. that gets covered by medi-care and you still have to cough.

Con Con Con


----------



## cafank (Feb 10, 2010)

Medicare will pay for your eye test only - the glasses and frames will be paid by you.


----------



## Rundle (Feb 26, 2010)

It's amazing how many people don't realise they can apply for one.

I believe if you are in Australia on a temporary work permit, and have been issued with a limited Medicare card, you can apply for a *full* Medicare card as soon as you put your PR application in? i.e. before PR has been approved.

Someone correct me please if this has changed recently, or if it's wrong.


----------

